# Pheasant numbers up?



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I gotta say that i have seen more roosters this year than i have in recent memory. Today i saw 7 and yesterday i saw 10. I have probably seen over 40 in the last 2 weeks. Anybody else noticing this or is it just me? I think it might be a decent season this year. I'm kinda excited to hunt them again.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I think it might be a decent season this year.


Compared to what? :?

So, this year if you hunt all day, wear both your dogs out, cover 25 miles and three different ranches you'll see may be only 25 other hunters within 100 yards of you and actually see three pheasants shooting one rooster.

Yup, that would be an improvement! :wink:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > I think it might be a decent season this year.
> 
> 
> Compared to what? :?
> ...


Yes it would. Compared to the last 5 years, it will be an improvement for me. I have shot exactly 2 roosters in UT in that time frame. I just have to run to the birds before everybody else does. :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Two birds in five years, that's sad.


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

this is no bs. i saw 25-30 roosters and another 25-30 hens in 2 hours on friday FROM MY TRUCK. mostly private property though but that was a lot of birds.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Driving around Syracuse by the pheasant farm doesn't count...


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

Isnt it amazing what predators can do to a population? Yeah sure building effects it but I 100% blame it on predators. I wait til fall to burn our fields, still see nothing but ***** cats and skunks, I do admit I need to set more traps.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

COOPERD said:


> Isnt it amazing what predators can do to a population? Yeah sure building effects it but I 100% blame it on predators. I wait til fall to burn our fields, still see nothing but ***** cats and skunks, I do admit I need to set more traps.


That has been my experience too.
The last time a relative of mine who owns a lot of upland habitat type land said that he saw more birds than any other year in the last 10 years resulted in seeing two roosters in the first twenty minutes and then only two hens over the next two days of hunting :?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Less habitat is the biggest reason we don't have birds. Predators don't help but the lack of habitat is a death sentence. In the Mid West where they have the habitat and the food sources there are lots of birds because of the efforts of the CRP program, farmers farming for birds, and hunters dollars going right back into the management instead of a general fund like some other retarded states I know. Another thing they have in those Mid Western states is LOTS of predators! Oh you Betcha! They are covered up with *****, skunks, cats, hawks, owls, bobcats, coyotes, you name it! The difference is the *HABITAT* supports the populations of both predator AND prey.

When was the last time you saw a two mile section of waist deep grass next to a mile section of corn on one side and a two mile section of milo with a big wooded creek bottom running through it on the other side in this state? I'll answer that for you, NEVER! Not since 1970

A **** can live in your chimney and eat garbage scraps and dog food. A pheasant can't.

Habitat is the key. :wink:


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

DWR is planting them is some areas. That could possibly be a reason why you are seeing more birds. Then again maybe not. You'll have to tell me your location for me to know for sure.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

DR_DEATH said:


> DWR is planting them is some areas. That could possibly be a reason why you are seeing more birds. Then again maybe not. You'll have to tell me your location for me to know for sure.


Here's the GPS cords for all of them...
East 360* and west 360* Northern Utah Datum USGS official areas.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> ......
> Habitat is the key. :wink:


Absolutely! If all escape routes are cut off a pheasants survival is doubtful.


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

Here's the GPS cords for all of them...
East 360* and west 360* Northern Utah Datum USGS official areas.

Nope no birds planted in that area. Too far east and west. Not enough North and South.   

Good luck to ya


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

I have been seeing alot of birds of course its on private property.


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

Well I will agree about habitat, you need a place for pheasants to thrive, but I hunted Box Elder all day and seen a ton of country a pheasant could do well in there just was very few birds


----------

